# Circuito comprobador



## bilbokogaua (Feb 21, 2006)

Hola, soy un estudiante de electronica que necesita ayuda acerca de un circuito muy simple que se encarga de mandar impulsos mediante señal de reloj, y a la salida tenemos 8 LEDS para cada uno de los pines del RJ45. es por tanto un comprobador de RJ45
en el otro extremo del cable, tenemos otra placa terminal, con otro integrado de 8 LEDS, por lo que si el cable seria el correcto, deberia hacer lo siguiente:

-----enciende LED1 de placa 1, enciende despues LED1 de Placa 2
-----enciende LED2 de placa 1, enciende despues LED2 de Placa 2
-----enciende LED3 de placa 1, enciende despues LED3 de Placa 2
etc...

tengo ya un esquema, pero creo q está mal (lo tengo en formato .lay (sprint layout), porque despues de hacer la placa 4 veces, sigue sin encenderse los LEDS, tan solo se me enciende el LED de alimentacion cuando le doy al interruptor de encendido.

es así:
entrada de 9 V. interruptor. circuito NE555. a la salida de reloj, de la pata numero 3, va al CD4017. de el, por las patas 3, 2,4, 7,10,1,5,6, salen salidas a los LEDS que hacen de comprobador, y en paralelo tienen un diodo 1N4148. a su salida, un RJ45 Hembra. ahi, conectamos el cable RJ45 a testear, y une con la terminal (la otra placa), q consta solo de los 8 LEDS (UN integrado de 16 patillas, 8 leds) , con los diodos 1N4148.

Qué puede estar mal, o .. que otra solucion me podeis dar?
ese esquema es el del profesor, pero a ninguno nos da buen resultado. será por que los LEDS del integrado solo se encienden con valores 2-7 V y la salida es mayor?? yo pienso que en el esquema que nos han dado hay algún fallo.... 

si alguien puede ayudarme, que me los pida y les paso el esquema en layout. 
muchas gracias, respondedme pronto, es importante
saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 9, 2006)

Que te parece si dibujas el diagrama en algún simulador o lo escaneas, por lo que dices no es tan difícil, a menos que el problema sea que el cable es muy largo pero no creo.

Subelo y ya vemos

Saludos


----------



## Blue (Ene 25, 2008)

se que este post es de hace mucho tiempo, pero si tienes la placa del comprobador me vendria muy bien. Pues eso, haber si me la puedes pasar.

un saludo


----------



## pepechip (Ene 25, 2008)

hola
yo he utilizado una puerta nand como oscilador, me parece mas simple, y siempre quedan puertas libres para otra mision.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 26, 2008)

Diossss! ese esquema se queda corto. prueba a simular con los diodos y el cable y podria pasar.


----------

